# Best 5-string bass with 35in scale?



## pedalcollector371 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi there! Like the title says, I'm looking to see what the best options are for a 5 string bass with an extended scale length (35+). I'm a guitarist, so I'm not too familiar with different basses. I'm also looking for something that sounds decent (good body woods, pickups don't matter) and won't break my bank, so don't recommend something like dingwall lol. Anyways, any help I can get is much appreciated! Rock on!


----------



## Shimme (Jul 20, 2014)

How much is "won't break the bank"? 600? 1000? 2k? What do you want to use it for?


----------



## pedalcollector371 (Jul 20, 2014)

Like....$600 would be pushing it a little for me lol. I tune to drop G, so I need the extra length for the lower tuning. Sound-wise? I play anything from Staind to Korn, as kind of a ballpark


----------



## ixlramp (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibanez BTB neck through, perfect tone monster for low tunings, i have owned 2 6 string BTBs, amazing basses for the money.


----------



## Shimme (Jul 20, 2014)

Go deal hunting on a used bass, if you're patient you can get some pretty sick deals- I just got an '07 Warwick Taranis for $500. Look at GC online, check musicgoround, look at craigslist.

If you're in a hurry I'd suggest a Schecter Omen-E, they make awesome budget-oriented gear.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jul 20, 2014)

used spector rebop, lakland, or ibanez btb. ive owned all 3, IMO the spector is most comfortable to play, the lakland had a "nice" sound and the ibanez sounded modern. For around 600 id re-buy the spector and put nice pickups in it.


----------



## pedalcollector371 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm gonna have to check some of those out! Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## RGM8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ibanez BTB will blow you away, great basses I can tune to drop G# reasonably comfortably with a .130 B string, which come stock.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 29, 2014)

pedalcollector371 said:


> Like....$600 would be pushing it a little for me lol. I tune to drop G, so I need the extra length for the lower tuning. Sound-wise? *I play anything from Staind to Korn*, as kind of a ballpark



Those are basically the same, sorry. 

For Korn tone, you need lots of clatter and clang from loose, detuned steel strings being slapped hard. So if you want that "tone", stick with 34" scale, and fairly light strings for your tuning.

If you want _actual_ tone, go for anything the above posters mentioned. Personally, I don't find most 35" scale basses to be comfortable, cuz the builders tack that extra inch on without making up for it in the ergonomics of the body. 

Any basses under $600 are almost all made of the same varieties of wood... maple necks, rosewood fingerboards, alder, ash, or mahogany bodies. So pickups and electronics are more important to differentiate tone in this price range.

Shop used and play everything you can get your hands on. Try to find a Peavey G Bass or Cirrus. Peavey's are criminally underrated, so you could find an actual US made Cirrus for cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd imagine some Spectors, MTDs, Schecters, and Laklands would fit the bill. They'd all be similar quality, but it depends what style, sound, and feel you'd prefer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 29, 2014)

I think F Bass five strings are 35", and they seem pretty sweet. You could take your $500 and spend it on bank robbery equipment so you can rob a bank and have enough money for one.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 29, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I think F Bass five strings are 35", and they seem pretty sweet. You could take your $500 and spend it on bank robbery equipment so you can rob a bank and have enough money for one.



34.5" actually, and around six to eight times the OP's budget 

I'd strongly recommend a used Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 in that price range. It's what I would play if I lost all my basses and didn't have the money to replace them.


----------



## DJTanZen (Jul 30, 2014)

ixlramp said:


> Ibanez BTB neck through, perfect tone monster for low tunings, i have owned 2 6 string BTBs, amazing basses for the money.



It is really good. i just got one, i plan on putting pics up soon. but that 35in neck was exactly what i needed to play in drop a


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been using a 35" Peavey Cirrus USA for the last 10 years. I really dig this bass and can't say enough about the overall quality. It's the only bass I've owned for the last 10 years. I havent had GAS or the need for any others. They seem to be going up in price on the used market though... probably $800-1100. Even at that price they are a great value though, easily on the level of basses that cost a lot more.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 31, 2014)

MTD or BTB. I have the BTB Premium model 1406e and love it to death. I tune to Drop G# but I like tension and intonation so I use a circle k/ kalium .158 for that. The lower end BTB's are quite nice too. You can find them cheap all the time in the guitar center used section. Same with warwicks. If you can expand your budget then I would get the STREAMER $$ that's for sale on there in Fayetteville, North Carolina. That thing looks sick.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ibby BTB if you don't mind the wide string spacing or like to slap. For narrower strings, the Schect Stiletto Studios are nice but unbalanced with the small bodies for me. I had an ESP spalted BM206 that was amazing as well, so I imagine the 205 version would be similar.


----------



## Metalman X (Aug 11, 2014)

I was in a similar situation awhile back... needed/wanted a 35" scale bass, but was on a budget. Happened across an older, but mint condition, Traben Element at a local Sam Ash. Walked out with it and a frsh set of DR's for like $300.

Since than I've added a Chaos Core 5, and as of last week, a Phoenix 4 string. These are great basses, with nice necks, and surprisingly decent stock electronics, and they can be found allover the net for under $400 for bolt ons, and the set necks don't often go for much more.

They also seem to all be readily able to produce solid aggressive tone since most all of them have a Music Man style humbucker in the bridge, at least. And those high-mass bridges do seem to make an audible difference in sustain too. 

Wire the humbucker in series instead of parallel (or put in on a switch if you like0, as most MM 'buckers often come wired stock... get alot of loud, growl and thicker mids that way. I did this with a Duncan SMB-4C in my Element and that thing is completely in yo' face! i'm about to put an EMG MM-TW / 35CS combo in my new Phoenix, so i'm expecting some great things from that too.

TL/DR: Don't discount Traben basses... there pretty badass (although I heard some of the later models the QC dropped, but the 3 I own are all bitchin' prime examples of a nice, solid, aggressive bass, especially for the $$$ )


----------



## pedalcollector371 (Aug 17, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Those are basically the same, sorry.



Well, I can't really argue there haha! By saying Staind, I meant their light stuff like it's been awhile and outside and stuff.

Damn... You guys have given me some homework to do on all the different models that you guys have recommended! Thank you so much for all the help 

And one more question (which I know will probably start a huge debate lol): as far as keeping the low end tight and good tone, do you guys recommend a bolt on neck or a neck through? The bolt ons are cheaper, but I've always heard neck through is better for tone.


----------



## pedalcollector371 (Aug 18, 2014)

I think I may be in love with the BTB. I played a 6 string at a local music store and it was beautiful. Also got my hands on on of those ESP BM206's, which are also ....in awesome


----------

